# Road bike rental in Pittsburgh?



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Anyone have leads on where to rent a good road bike (I.e. Not a cruiser or hybrid) in Pittsburgh, PA? Going to be visiting there in a week or so. Thanks.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Depending on how much you intend to ride, shipping your bike may make sense. I used Shipbikes.com to get my bike to Colorado this year. Essentially this is a discounted fedex service through Lickton Cycles. I think there are similar services that may be even more economical.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

MerlinAma said:


> Depending on how much you intend to ride, shipping your bike may make sense. I used Shipbikes.com to get my bike to Colorado this year. Essentially this is a discounted fedex service through Lickton Cycles. I think there are similar services that may be even more economical.


Thanks but I'll probably only have one day to ride. One of the local clubs is doing a pre-ride of the dirty dozen (12 toughest climbs in Pittsburgh). I won't be there for the actual race over Thanksgiving, but would like to do the ride.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Normally Golden Triangle, but they are closed for the season. Just call around Biketek, Pro Bikes, Thick, IronCity.. someone might have a loaner. 
Maybe try the TeamDecaf Yahoo group Team Decaf Bike Rides Pittsburgh PA

Are you on facebook? We have a swap group that's made up of most of the cycling scene. You can probably rent or borrow a loaner there if you ask. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/254893731351993/

There's also a bike share.. sure, it's a hybrid but the dirty dozen training rides are anything goes. You'll see at least one person with a fat bike.


----------

